# Is there such a thing as a carry-on garment bag?



## ThomasK

Alas, I'll soon find myself out of town for a 3 day hearing. Travel arrangements would make it difficult if not impossible to check a bag and still get to the hearing on time (employer doesn't want to pay for an extra night hotel for me to fly down the night before). Any advice on packing a suit or two in a carryon of some kind? I've been looking for a garment bag small enough to check, but no luck so far.


----------



## Andy

I got the impression that carry-on garment bags were not being allowed anymore, but on my recent trip I saw lots of guys carry on garment bags! 

In the article about luggage in the Travel Section I have the dimensions for carry-on garment bags.

Currently the carry on bags have these maximum dimensions: 

STORAGE---COMBINED DIMENSIONS---EXAMPLES

Underseat---45 inches---9" X 14" X 22"
Overhead---60 inches---10" X 14" X 36"
Garment---72 inches---4" X 23" X 45"

Most airlines are currently just allowing the Underseat size. All other luggage must be checked at a cost!! Check your airline for their regulations.​


----------



## Blueboy1938

I have one from Victorinox that carries double but can fold into thirds for stowage. I don't see that one on their site, but here's one that is specifically designed to be a carryon:

https://www.swissarmy.com/TravelGear/Pages/Product.aspx?category=carryongarmetbags&product=31301601&

Remember that, when specifying their carry-on rules, airlines allow women to carry a purse in addition to any actual bags that meet the specifications. Hence, I have brought on a 22" rolling carryon, a garment bag, and a small matching bag for toiletries - my "purse" as it were - with no arguments.


----------



## MinnMD

*Carry-on bags*

OneBag talks about options.

https://www.onebag.com/

The author of OneBag helped design the Red Oxx Air Boss.

https://www.redoxx.com/Air-Boss/91018-air boss/product

He recommends bundle wrapping.

https://www.onebag.com/pack.html

I use the wheeled Tumi bags with suitor sections.

https://www.tumi.com/family/index.j...&fv=Features/Suitor+Section&fd=Suitor+Section

Be aware that international travel has smaller sizes and lower weight restrictions than what's allowed in the USA. My impression is that the international size sometimes fits perpendicular to the aisle in the overhead compartment.

Tumi has a tri-fold garment bag, but I have no personal experience with it.

https://www.tumi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4063080&prodFindSrc=paramNav

My impression is that more than a few flights have a place to hang garment bags, but there's limited information about availability until you board the plane.

MinnMD


----------



## DorianGrey

I think most if the information on the onebag site is not going to work for people who read this forum. I just do not think you can get away with packing tailored clothing the way he espouses. If you are just going casual, then yes.

I also do not agree with has negative stance on wheeled luggage - saying that if you need wheels you are packing wrong. I travel with a large wheeled garment bag and I love it. I swore after carting heave non-wheeled luggage through Gatwick two years ago that every piece of luggage I own would have wheels.

I always overpack. I do not travel light. I have made peace with it now so I don't fret over it anymore. I feel more comfortable having all the clothes I want with me.


----------



## harvey_birdman

I've been considering picking this up. If, or more likely when, the airline loses my current carryon I will pick this up -

https://www.skyroll.com/


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone. I will have to try the "bundle wrapping" thing. If it works, that would eliminate the need to buy any more luggage. However, the SkyRoll looks interesting.


----------



## Himself

Patagonia's MLC Burrito garment bag rolls/folds into thirds, to fit the *M*aximum *L*egal *C*arry-on dimensions. It's a really nice bag. I don't have one but my brother swears by his.

I'm partial to the regular MLC bag, non-wheelie version.

The Skyroll looks interesting too!


----------



## TheBarbaron

I've found a modicum of success with a garment bag carrying on - many planes still have an area that flight attendants will hang it in if asked politely.

As for Skyroll, it's a pretty good product. The suits are not going to be perfect when they arrive, but close enough that a shower steam will reinvigorate them. We sell them at TMW ($99 for the smaller, shoulder strap version, $199 for the larger, wheeled version), and a few months ago, the president of the Skyroll company stopped by unannounced to ask us how people liked the bags.

If anyone has any comments on it that he would like to pass on, I think I still have his card buried somewhere.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Hartmann.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

*YES!!!! There is!*

I just went through this for a similar reason. You will, however, find yourself checking if you are in the last portion to board the plane. Everyone nowadays is 'overstuffing' their carry-ons.

The TUMI linked below is an awesome alternative to the typical nylon. I own one (bought it from the same guy, who was excellent and drove to a FedEx at 6pm on a Saturday to get it out to me), and find it VERY versatile. You can get away with three suits in it, the side pockets carry shoes perfectly, and the exterior pocket on the other side seems to be made for a laptop sleeve, making it a breeze to operate through security. There was no trouble with carry-on dimensions; it fit in every tester I could drop it in.


----------



## arodriguez

Yes. There are some great ones now that fold up and are very convenient to carry on in an airplane. Best of all your clothes arrive in mint condition. Here are some of the best ones that I highly recommend . happy travels!


----------

